# Found bag full of Disney movies^^



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Feels like a kid openning a bag full of christmas presents 

Today I found a bag full of disney movies: all are originals and still in good condition!
It got some pretty good disney movies (also one of my fav: monster inc^^) which my community centre can probably use on movie nights (instead of reserving them through the library and being put on a long waiting list).

Happy Happy!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

lol where the heck did you find that?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

VHS too bad they weren't DVDs but still a nice find


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> lol where the heck did you find that?


I live in a condo and each floor there is a room that we go to throw away our garbage and recyclable materials. The person left bags of movies in there. It seems someone else found the movies before I did and caused a mess but I guess he/she doesn't like Disney movies  There are other non-disney ones too but it looks dated so I just took what I liked and put rest back in the bags.

Hehe, last year in my previous apartment I also found a big bag of 20-30 new books! - also found them in the Garbage Disposal room. They were from Reader's Digest. They're children's hard cover books on animals. The books were completely *new* and the plush are still in its original packaging!  
 We were getting ready to move to a different condo. I helped mom to throw out some used broken items that we don't need yet came back with a bigger and heavier bag. Kind of ruin the intention reducing the stuff we bring over to the new place, lol

Although, I really don't know what goes through people's mind when they throw them 
(especially the new books that I found last year) 
Could have donated them the some daycares/community centres (or even to me )



dl88dl said:


> VHS too bad they weren't DVDs but still a nice find


Hahas, yeah~ that would've been sweettt!

Nonetheless, one person's junk is another person's treasure


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Niceeee!!!! I know the original little mermaid is worth $$$ now a days lol

Sweet rugrats. That was a good show. :3 I love all of those movies.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

rugratz rocks!

good old days.

Any one watched Pinky and the Brain? Does it come on anymore?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I only saw it late at night a couple of years ago.  I figured Retro would play some of that stuff but I dunno.

I remember ren and stimpy, rockos modern life and a couple of others. One with monsters.. but I can't remember the name. lol


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I only saw it late at night a couple of years ago.  I figured Retro would play some of that stuff but I dunno.
> 
> I remember ren and stimpy, rockos modern life and a couple of others. One with monsters.. but I can't remember the name. lol


i used to watch roccos modern life when i was a kid, same with the monster show....










called Ahhhh!! Real monsters


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> i used to watch roccos modern life when i was a kid, same with the monster show....
> 
> called Ahhhh!! Real monsters


LOL! wow, thanks for including the pic. I totally forgotten about this show! 

I really liked Rugrats too!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> LOL! wow, thanks for including the pic. I totally forgotten about this show!


haha no problem. i forgot what it was called, so i googled nickelodeon's monsters since i knew it was made by nickelodeon!, and boom there they were!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey jen, do you really still have a VHS player


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Hey jen, do you really still have a VHS player


hey now .... I have a vhs player, a dvd player, and a bluray(PS3)!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Hey jen, do you really still have a VHS player


ahahahas! I do!  
I also still have a walkman music cassette player, lolz >.<


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> ahahahas! I do!
> I also still have a walkman music cassette player, lolz >.<


you are a junk collector LOL


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> you are a junk collector LOL


lolz! >.< i guess~ 
since that's pretty much exactly what I did today  ehehe...

but hey, not everything is converted to DVDs and CDs so VHS and cassette players are still handy sometimes. Also I have a few homemade videos of me and other events when I was younger, so definitely want to be able play those from time to time (until I want to convert those to DVDs, if I ever remember or find time to)

~ Jen


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I still have a VHS...  Hehehe.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> lolz! >.< i guess~
> since that's pretty much exactly what I did today  ehehe...
> 
> but hey, not everything is converted to DVDs and CDs so VHS and cassette players are still handy sometimes. Also I have a few homemade videos of me and other events when I was younger, so definitely want to be able play those from time to time (until I want to convert those to DVDs, if I ever remember or find time to)
> ...


Dunno.. it's not junk if you have a use for it. Looks like we needa get you a dremel tool and turn you into a Kari Byron DIY gal 

Jen Jen looks like an awesome find. You should try some 'drive in ' style setup where it's all GPS based or word of mouth and you take the videos, a bike or a car, a power cord, a power bar, portable projector, vhs, popcorn, and drinks and find some school around with a wide boardside of the building and shine that showing there. Reminds me of the rouge video showings in California where people would do that with thier bikes and cars once a week shining it on a building and having people come around and watch movies. I think they're mostly G or PG movies for public reasoning.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Dunno.. it's not junk if you have a use for it. Looks like we needa get you a dremel tool and turn you into a Kari Byron DIY gal
> 
> Jen Jen looks like an awesome find. You should try some 'drive in ' style setup where it's all GPS based or word of mouth and you take the videos, a bike or a car, a power cord, a power bar, portable projector, vhs, popcorn, and drinks and find some school around with a wide boardside of the building and shine that showing there. Reminds me of the rouge video showings in California where people would do that with thier bikes and cars once a week shining it on a building and having people come around and watch movies. I think they're mostly G or PG movies for public reasoning.


lol 

hahas, the drive in setup style sounds really pretty fun. never known or heard of anyone/group actually did it though~


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> lol
> 
> hahas, the drive in setup style sounds really pretty fun. never known or heard of anyone/group actually did it though~


IIRC downtown T.O they did some projector moves with people biking it over as community things. I remember hearing of that from some of the bike community.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> IIRC downtown T.O they did some projector moves with people biking it over as community things. I remember hearing of that from some of the bike community.


Now that you've mentioned it, I recall hearing something like that too. I think it happens quite frequently too.

And I also now recall joining one one year during Luminato week! But it was a movie though. They were playing dancers dancing in slow motion outside of U of T~


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> Now that you've mentioned it, I recall hearing something like that too. I think it happens quite frequently too.
> 
> And I also now recall joining one one year during Luminato week! But it was a movie though. They were playing dancers dancing in slow motion outside of U of T~


Check with Grass Roots. I think they did one before or can give you some direction on that.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Check with Grass Roots. I think they did one before or can give you some direction on that.


oOoOo, okie thanks. I'll look into it when I want to join one


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

<3 VHS & real monster!  good old days even tho im only 21 LOLL!!

<---as you can see i still play my mario on a NES! no wii for me


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

aln said:


> <3 VHS & real monster!  good old days even tho im only 21 LOLL!!
> 
> <---as you can see i still play my mario on a NES! no wii for me


ehehe
which one is older: NES or Super Nintendo? I had super nintendo was I was younger (If i recall correctly... I think that one is the one before super nintendo 64).

lolz... just to clarify in case anyone wondering~ 
I also have a DVD and CD player, lolz!  
In addition to that, I also own Wii

~ Jen


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> ehehe
> which one is older: NES or Super Nintendo? I had super nintendo was I was younger (If i recall correctly... I think that one is the one before super nintendo 64).
> 
> lolz... just to clarify in case anyone wondering~
> ...


NES = original, 8bit
SNES = successor, 16bit

SNES rocked the RPG world back in the day.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> NES = original, 8bit
> SNES = successor, 16bit
> 
> SNES rocked the RPG world back in the day.


ohh~ okies
yeah, it made my home the best hang out place after school. lolz  
my mom didn't like it though because I brought home a lot more male frds and than females  ehehe...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> ohh~ okies
> yeah, it made my home the best hang out place after school. lolz
> my mom didn't like it though because I brought home a lot more male frds and than females  ehehe...


Awwww.... what's wrong with more male friends?  More gaming buddies.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Awwww.... what's wrong with more male friends?


ehehe, I don't know~ >.< 
I guess the culture in my family expects the children to play with our same gender frds until we're in our twenties, lol 

In addition, I guess my mom wanted me to be more "feminine" and act more "socially acceptable" as a girl and thought that if I have more female frds I'll act more like them... Afterall, I did asked her to get me a water gun over barbie dolls when I was younger, ahahas 

I'm sure she was really proud  lolz


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> ehehe, I don't know~ >.<
> I guess the culture in my family expects the children to play with our same gender frds until we're in our twenties, lol
> 
> In addition, I guess my mom wanted me to be more "feminine" and act more "socially acceptable" as a girl and thought that if I have more female frds I'll act more like them... Afterall, I did asked her to get me a water gun over barbie dolls when I was younger, ahahas
> ...


A water gun over a Barbie doll? I <3 you already.  BTW that avie pic has me giggling each time I see it. Cute. We should get you a paintball gun.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> A water gun over a Barbie doll? I <3 you already.  BTW that avie pic has me giggling each time I see it. Cute.


ahahas!  
well... I end up being quite girly now though >.< lol
but still would pick water gun (or paintball gun ) over barbie doll anytime! Stuff animals are fine but never liked dolls 

and thanks, yeah I think it's reeeally cute too^^ 
glad it gives you the giggles  ehehe


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> lol
> 
> hahas, the drive in setup style sounds really pretty fun. never known or heard of anyone/group actually did it though~


Found this and thought of a post about the drive in thing. I hope the link works. I'm typing uber slow so damn itouch keyboard does not typo. Also because I can't cut and past on the itouch *grumbles* http://www.igo.com/accessories/pocket-projector-up-2020/invt/ac050500002/

Not sure the runtime but it's a pocket projector with speakers and up to 70" screen. Break out the smores and have a video screening anywhere. Not a bad piece of kit to have.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Woot.. found a small portable goodie locally. 

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6811897&CatId=1756

Dimensions: 2" x 3.5" x 2.5" 
w/ internal speakers, and up to 60" projection. 
270mins battery run time

Should do 2 x 2hr movies or Malcom X I think in one sitting. I'll get back to you on the stuff. I gotta sort it out. I just got it today. Just had a crazy idea. If there was a flatbed bike trailer downtown with 4 x 12v SLA car batteries bolted down wired in parallel with a 600W invertor and a powerbar I think you can keep that portable DVD/VCR and projector running for a single LOTR sitting and still have enough juice to chase it up with the Mad Max trilogy.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Woot.. found a small portable goodie locally.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6811897&CatId=1756
> 
> ...


ahahas~
niiice! is $62 is what you got it for or cheaper?
and no worries, just get back to me when you have the time 
looks like you can now have your very own "drive in" setup style that you mentioned of a while ago


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> ahahas~
> niiice! is $62 is what you got it for or cheaper?
> and no worries, just get back to me when you have the time
> looks like you can now have your very own "drive in" setup style that you mentioned of a while ago


Nah I did not buy it. Would be nice to have in the road warrior kit but I've my funds all budget stretched out for a lot of different projects and repairs. Tho that has been a fancy of mine having street movies in such a setup.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Nah I did not buy it. Would be nice to have in the road warrior kit but I've my funds all budget stretched out for a lot of different projects and repairs. Tho that has been a fancy of mine having street movies in such a setup.


One day~ One day.
Be sure to create a new thread to let us know about the showtime and location 
Hehe


----------

